# Any Kalashnikov fans?



## JD7.62

Now there is a sub forum dedicated to firearms I thought I would ask. Well are there? I know of at least one other fellow that I hope would grace this thread with a picture or two.

Me, Im an AK fanatic. Love em all. Though Ive mostly owned just AKMs I have in my possession my fair share of other variants as well. Im mostly a collector, spending money on things like rare mags or buying a $605 rifle just for a $5 sling swivel (did that last week). I do shoot them too, my favorite to shoot are my AK-74s, accurate, soft and cheap to shoot as well.

Here is a relatively recent and most expensive and now my favorite rifle I own, an original Russian made 1977 AKM. Not only is she Russian which is rare in this country, she has a bit of history too. She was fielded by the Iranians, then sold to the Palestinian Liberation Organization (terrorist group), captured by Israeli Commandos and now sits in my safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Nice, I love a firearm with a good story behind it.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

I would imagine that thing took a few lives. Cool history. My buddy has a luger his grandpa picked up off a dead german soldier in Normandy. You can still see the blood on the holster. Pretty cool.


----------



## saku39

Im drooling over that russian, Im also a big fan of the Norincos, not so much for the Romy/yugos

I have a buddy with the original stock/forends/pistol grip off of a type 56, he switched to synthetic, he may sell it if the offer it right, let me know if you are needing that and i can see, he may trade for ammo (i think he wants around $75 for the furniture)


----------



## JD7.62

Im not sure of her battle history, its possible that she was used for nothing more than training.

I dont have any Chinese rifles in the collection at the moment so I will have to pass, thanks though.


----------



## Baitcaster

I will admit I've had a long desire for an AK in 5.56 .


----------



## JD7.62

I went through the 5.56 phase with a few SAR-3s but 5.45 is so much cheaper to stockpile that I went with it.


----------



## JD7.62

No other fans of the AK?


----------



## pop-n-chick

*ak*

i think want one really bad,,,,,got 1 you wanna sell??????????


----------



## JD7.62

Yes, its in the classifieds section here, and you have PMed me about it.


----------



## FrankwT

JD7, not doubting the history someone sold you the weapon told you of your weapon because no one could really know BUT, I have never seen a battle rifle in that good a condition ...from the jungle to the desert they are all damaged. Maybe the barrel and receiver and stock were replaced along the way but no one over there takes that good care of their weapon, especially one that can easily be replaced and was so cheap to them.


----------



## JD7.62

Frank, the history of this rifle is well documented with paper work. Google the Karine-a Affair. That was the cargo ship this rifle was confiscated off of. It came from a professional military (The Iranians) who did indeed take decent care of their weaponry. You are a vet, just because your M-16 was cheap and replaceable, did you do your darnest to take as good care of it as you could?

The barrel is orignial, however the receiver is a new American made product in order for the rifle to be legal in the US.


----------



## Brewmeister

JD7.62 said:


> No other fans of the AK?


Love AKs Always wanted one. The closest I've ever gotten was an SKS I owned loved and sold. Happy to report though that my wait is over. I've just purchased an ATI AK-47. Currently in transit to my transfer agent, Can't freekin wait.:whistling:


----------



## FrankwT

thank you for making my point, parts were replaced, it is not THE gun and you think an M16 was cheap the AK was the cheapest, effective but cheap. I was not dogging your weapon, just that it could not be original with all parts intact...and you admitted that, so thank you.


----------



## JD7.62

Frank, not to be argumenative but I must correct you. The M-16 is PENNIES on the dollar compared to the AK when it comes to our GDP and military budget vs the GDP and budget compared to a country that will field the AK and that is saying something as the Soviet Union did not exactly have a third world economy. Even the Iranians who fielded my particular rifle has/had a fairly large and complex economy. Now if you said that most AKs are field by conscript soldiers who lack the professional training, that argument may hold water. However, my rifle again, was used by the Iranians who have quite a professional military.

You said I proved your point, how when only one part was replaced and that was only to importation reasons? The original receiver would have been in the same shape as the rest of the rifle.

Apparently you didnt google the Karine-A did you?


----------



## FrankwT

I a not in love with the iranians, or russians or the gun so could care less. and I am certainly not in love with or care about a gun which killed so many Americans and some of them friends of mine...like I said the gun is not original so you have a so called piece of a piece of history... for any gun to be complete it has to have matching numbers and as far as I am concerned a non muslim and anti communist story....it is pretty and shiny though. Don't kill the messenger


----------



## JD7.62

Great Logic Frank.

How is selling that SKS and over priced 7.62x39mm (both communist and both have killed Americans) going for you?

Hypocrisy, what is it?


----------



## JD7.62

Oh, and due to an arms treaty between Russia and the US, actual Russian AKMs are extremely rare in this country as kits such as mine. I am unaware of ANY with ORIGINAL receivers in the US as well. So , yes, due to legislation, this IS as original as one can get.


----------



## FrankwT

LOL, got it in a trade and not going to keep it, that's how it works and the under priced gun and ammo will be sold soon. Good luck with your relic kit , nice gun..Besides my buddies were shot killed and wounded with commie AK's...I might want one someday if the commies or muslims attack us just to give them something back! You may have changed my mind, I'll give to $150 for your kit gun...


----------



## kaferhaus

The receiver is the gun. so what you have is a ruskie barrel and some misc parts.


----------



## JD7.62

kaferhaus said:


> The receiver is the gun. so what you have is a ruskie barrel and some misc parts.


Only according to the ATF.

What I have is a Russian AKM kit built on an American made receiver for legal purposes. These kits are nearly a grand themselves if you can find one. 

I do have a couple of Russian "AKs" but they were built for commercial purposes, not for military use like my AKM here. Of course even though they are built strictly for export they are being built right along side military weapons at the Ishmash factory.

AK-103


----------



## JD7.62

FrankwT said:


> LOL, got it in a trade and not going to keep it, that's how it works and the under priced gun and ammo will be sold soon. Good luck with your relic kit , nice gun..Besides my buddies were shot killed and wounded with commie AK's...I might want one someday if the commies or muslims attack us just to give them something back! You may have changed my mind, I'll give to $150 for your kit gun...


You have the mentality of a child or a democrat (though I hate to lump innocent children in with democrats). Blaming an inanimate object with judgment based on feelings instead of logic. I had a dear friend killed in a Toyota Camry, I guess I should hate all Toyotas, heck, all Japanese cars then huh? I mean the car, like the gun acted on its on of course. There is never a human behind the wheel or trigger is there?

Add another zero to it and you can have it. Though in all honesty its probably worth $1100-1200 if you can find one for sale.

Here is a kit with out the barrel for sale on gun broker.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=219738753


----------



## kaferhaus

Maybe there are a few folks around that think if they screw a russian barrel onto a generic receiver then they have a russian rifle.... They're sadly mistaken and have been sucked in by some marketing slop.

You have a "parts gun" nothing more. Like ole PT Barnum said...... there's one born every minute.


----------



## JD7.62

You dont know much about AKs do you?

Parts that are original:

barrel
front sight block
gas Block
rear sight block
gas tube
sight leaf
front Trunion
rear trunion
trigger guard
magazine catch
bolt
bolt carrier
firing pin
extractor 
muzzle brake
gas piston
hand guard retainer
lower forgrip
upper fore grip
buttstock
pistol grip
sling swivel

I guess me and other serious collectors who know more than a thing or two about AKs, their history and their value must have been sucked in to some "marketing slop" than huh? Besides, the barrels dont screw in on an AKM, but Im sure you knew that as you are the expert.


----------



## TURTLE

*I love my AK's. I also have a prior PLO AK I brought back from Panama that was in a real nice soft case with two loaded mags and some beautiful cherry wood furniture ( That I still have and would let go if your interested ) I turned mine into a fully tactical weapon and don't plan on changing it back. I bought my youngest son a Russian Saga 7.62x39 which is identical in operation but synthetic black. I would love to get a 74 after seeing some of these threads but I have too many weapons that fire the 55.6/223 round I can't justify it to the accountant/wife , if you know what I mean. " Don't you have enough guns?" short answer " Not possible, thats like saying don't you have enough money or air" I will put up some pic's of mine Monday, all are on the system there and the wife has my camera.*

*Question, do you have the buffer installed in any of yours?*


----------



## rsekerka73

*I Like AKs too......*

Egyptian Maadi Misr S/As
There Triplets and I really don't know what happened to the other one??

Robert


----------



## JD7.62

Turtle, I would be very interested in the stock set if its soviet, shoot me some pics if you can. Heck I wouldnt mind the rifle if you ever thought about getting rid of it. Tell the wife that 5.45 is about a third of the price of 5.56, it totally justifies it!

rse, love the maadis, up until the PLO kits started coming in around 2004 the Maadis were about as close to a Russian AKM as could be had in the states. They were built on soviet tooling sold to the Egyptians. I had an Misr S/A as well but sold it on the forum here last spring. Kind of wish I still had it.

Here is my little fire breather...


----------



## GoneCoastal

I almost have one, just need to assemble it.


----------



## rsekerka73

JD7.62,
Put a forward grip handguard on the redhead in the middle and you will be looking at your old MAADI. I still have that forward grip guard, if your intrested.

GC,
Nice project piece you have there, all I have to say is get it togther and get shootin!!!!

Robert


----------



## TURTLE

JD7.62 said:


> Turtle, I would be very interested in the stock set if its soviet, shoot me some pics if you can. Heck I wouldnt mind the rifle if you ever thought about getting rid of it. Tell the wife that 5.45 is about a third of the price of 5.56, it totally justifies it!
> 
> rse, love the maadis, up until the PLO kits started coming in around 2004 the Maadis were about as close to a Russian AKM as could be had in the states. They were built on soviet tooling sold to the Egyptians. I had an Misr S/A as well but sold it on the forum here last spring. Kind of wish I still had it.
> 
> Here is my little fire breather...


Here is a couple pics after the conversion. I'll take some pic's of the furniture and shot em to ya.


----------



## TURTLE

JD7.62 said:


> Turtle, I would be very interested in the stock set if its soviet, shoot me some pics if you can. Heck I wouldnt mind the rifle if you ever thought about getting rid of it. Tell the wife that 5.45 is about a third of the price of 5.56, it totally justifies it!
> 
> rse, love the maadis, up until the PLO kits started coming in around 2004 the Maadis were about as close to a Russian AKM as could be had in the states. They were built on soviet tooling sold to the Egyptians. I had an Misr S/A as well but sold it on the forum here last spring. Kind of wish I still had it.
> 
> Here is my little fire breather...


I just realized the furniture is in a bag right behind the gun but you can't see it real well but you can see the color of it. It was pretty but I wanted it tach'ed out.


----------



## TURTLE

*On another note about the guns that killed friends an so on, I have had AK's shooting at me in many conflicts but to me anyway ,that is why I wanted one so bad, not to mention that if you have combat experience you know ALL rounds have to be accounted for from YOUR weapon so it was not uncommon to have an AK on you just in case and we had plenty of oportunity to pick them up.*

*You mention a time frame of manufature of the weapons you have and mine could not be one if thats the case. I got it in the Noriega conflict which was way before 2004. We dropped propoganda flyers from our 53 telling the bad guys we would give them cash for their weapons and they started bringing them in out of the wood work literaly. One guy said he had about 5 pallets full and that was the batch I got mine from. The only condition to keeping them was we had to have the full auto function either dissabled or get the proper paperwork to own one. It took me almost 3 years and alot of follow up to finaly get it back but I do love it.*


----------



## JD7.62

Turtle, can you get a close up pic of the markings on the front trunion? Looks Romanian to me. Did you refinish it? It looks fantastic even though Im not the biggest fan of tactical AKs.


----------



## GoneCoastal

*Fixin to go on choppin block*

Yugo Sniper version


----------



## JD7.62

GC, what do you mean chopping block?! I hope you just mean you are going to sell it! haha

I am really digging your collection man. That galil is going to be sweet when its finished! I wish I could add a galil or a valmet to the AK collection but dang they are high. About how much do you think youll have into the Gallil before it is all said and done if you dont mind me asking. You can PM me if you want.


----------



## GoneCoastal

I could get by with 1000 worth of parts if I built it myself. And still have a table full of parts to sell off when time comes.

I have built a few FALs but really didnt want to take a chance on damaging the IMI receiver trying to headspace the barrel and Im too cheap to send it off to a "professional" But thats what I need to do.
The IMI rec is probably rare as hens teeth now and would probably be worth about what the century gun is selling for. Ive got a variety of IMI and R4 parts, enough to build a AR,SAR or ARM but its still in a pile. The barrel is NOS IMI and has not been cut for gas port, HG retainer slot and extractor cut so its going to be even harder for me with just basic tools.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Never Hear'ed Of That*

"......if you have combat experience you know ALL rounds have to be accounted for from your weapon......." 

Sorry sir....never,ever,heard of that before. You mean to say that you were given a certain number of rds and you had to account for every one fired. What in a notebook using a ball point pen ??? Did you have to turn in the unused rds ??? Was there any paperwork involved in that ??? 

I really....REALLY....can't even start to imagine that. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT

Sawman, not in my combat unit either...must be the new wars we are fighting. In Nam I don't think there was ever a count unless we were running low and needed more air dropped in...LOL But then again we were using their weapons ours and anything we could find at the time...count rounds...Too funny!


----------



## skullworks

I love the AK platform. Owned lots of them since they were first imported. My first one was a Norinco underfolder. Wish I still had it. Ammo was cheap then too. 1440 rounds for $64. As far as not liking guns that have killed American soldiers that would include a lot of guns including Mausers and M16s. I can understand the dislike for communists though. LOL!


----------



## SAWMAN

*Gotta Say Though --->*

IMO the AK was designed for a specific purpose. Hand it to a 9yo and say take this and go fight.......and they did,easily. No complex training,not even simi complex PM's needed. Not even good quality ammo needed. Hard wood stock assy's,hard steel(or bakelite)mags,extremely basic sighting system that could be quickly used on out to 300m quite effectively. For the people using the AK "system".....perfection. 

For the American fighting man(before he learned his lesson)it was a POS that couldn't possibly do any damage. Especially in the hands of a 9yo farm boy(at least by day). 

The sights were(IMO) designed to be able to hit a man sized target at 300m WITH OUT moving the sights no matter what position you found it in. I have seen a guy do just that with no rear sight at all. 

I feel that the AK platform is one of the 3 finest combat rifles ever designed to this day. For takin' care of buisness in it's simplest form.....probably the best. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Brewmeister

You really have to love the AK. You don't see the m-16 depicted on the flags of any sovereign nations (the AK is on 2) Mikeal K. was a true genious to design something so functional..yet "so simple even an Arab can use it".


----------



## TURTLE

FrankwT said:


> Sawman, not in my combat unit either...must be the new wars we are fighting. In Nam I don't think there was ever a count unless we were running low and needed more air dropped in...LOL But then again we were using their weapons ours and anything we could find at the time...count rounds...Too funny!


*Too both of you guys, you were in REAL combat units that did things that in recent conflicts we either could not or were told not to do. Also I was in a rescue unit on a 53 giving ground support not busting doors down so I won't even try to compare my experience with anyone that was on the ground.*

*As for the ammo count, the way it worked was we were given two mags with our sidearm and four for primary, at the end of a mission if there was not an order to fire you BETTER HAVE ALL OF IT to turn into the armory at the end of the day. I know it sounds retarded but I was in the Air Force not the Marines or the Army and they do everything different and most of the time not in a good way.*


----------



## SAWMAN

*Way It Was*

In no way was I trying to downplay your or anybody elses role in protecting our country. We all did a job,we all volunteered,we are all proud of what we did. Most of us came home. Sadly...some did not.

Back in my day we shot tens of thousands of rounds. Some missions 5000+. I simply could not fathom being told to account for where every one of those rounds went. We took as many as we felt we needed,any left over they went into the "burn barrel". No questions asked....no paperwork needed. Allot of times on the way home,we shot it just to keep from carring it. --- SAWMAN


----------



## TURTLE

SAWMAN said:


> In no way was I trying to downplay your or anybody elses role in protecting our country. We all did a job,we all volunteered,we are all proud of what we did. Most of us came home. Sadly...some did not.
> 
> Back in my day we shot tens of thousands of rounds. Some missions 5000+. I simply could not fathom being told to account for where every one of those rounds went. We took as many as we felt we needed,any left over they went into the "burn barrel". No questions asked....no paperwork needed. Allot of times on the way home,we shot it just to keep from carring it. --- SAWMAN


*Yea, times have changed, I bet you could probably smoke weed too, LOL. It got real bad before I got out, I remember being in Hondurus and cutting our BDU's into shorts and wearing just our t-shirts and vest. On my last combat deployment, I actually had a jack ass Butterbar tell me to shine my boots and we were in a freaking desert. That was it for me, I think all 35-10 regs should go out the window in a combat zone if for no other reason then morale.*


----------



## FrankwT

Turtle, same here I thank all Vets for their service, no matter their job. I also was Air Force but in a different time and place. Glad I was in when I was and not when you were. There is no way I could count the ammo fired, dumped, given or whatever and we were the wimps of the combat units... Thanks for your service!


----------



## xlr8ter

hey Frank, whats up with the fl gun forum? .....xlr8ter


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

xlr8ter said:


> hey Frank, whats up with the fl gun forum? .....xlr8ter


Frank killed it! This is the second one he has shut down.


----------



## FrankwT

yeah the second time I win or am in a drawing and the forum screws me over...lol That is why this seems to be my main forum...go figure!


----------



## TURTLE

*These pic's are for the guy asking about the furniture I took off mine.*


----------



## JD7.62

Turtle, the stock set looks nice. It is Romanian and not Russian and has been re-finished. Did you do it? Its a good job. Ive got a Rommy stock set or two already laying around. Looking for a Russian one. Thanks for the pics man!

Can you take a pic of the front trunion of your rifle? Or, I could tell you what to look for.

The Romanian Arsenal stamp is a triangle with an arrow with NO fletching that comes up from the base of the triangle. The Russian arsenals that produced the AKM were Tula and Ishvesk. The Tula stamp is a star and the Izzy stamp is a triangle with an arrow inside it that has fletching. Also the Russians had extra proof marks around the barrel pin that the Romanians lacked. Look at your rifle and tell me what you have. 

I see that it was built on a Nodak Spud receiver so that is a good receiver. They started making receivers in the early 2000's I believe.


----------



## TURTLE

JD7.62 said:


> Turtle, the stock set looks nice. It is Romanian and not Russian and has been re-finished. Did you do it? Its a good job. Ive got a Rommy stock set or two already laying around. Looking for a Russian one. Thanks for the pics man!
> 
> Can you take a pic of the front trunion of your rifle? Or, I could tell you what to look for.
> 
> The Romanian Arsenal stamp is a triangle with an arrow with NO fletching that comes up from the base of the triangle. The Russian arsenals that produced the AKM were Tula and Ishvesk. The Tula stamp is a star and the Izzy stamp is a triangle with an arrow inside it that has fletching. Also the Russians had extra proof marks around the barrel pin that the Romanians lacked. Look at your rifle and tell me what you have.
> 
> I see that it was built on a Nodak Spud receiver so that is a good receiver. They started making receivers in the early 2000's I believe.


*I will try and remember to take a pic of it tonight. If I'm not mistaken the reciever is not original.*


----------



## HisName

The Kalashnikov is my favorite weapon.

own many that I will not post.
Fired my first one in Vietnam and felt out gunned after that.

own 14 in various calibers and gauges.

my ROMAK3


----------



## JD7.62

I was wondering how long until you posted in this thread!

Is that a Rhineland Arms stock set? I think Ive asked that before. Its nice.


----------



## JoeKing

I love Ak's! They always go bang when you pull the trigger, the steel mags are almost indestructable, they are simple to field strip, they pack a good punch and they are accurate enough! I have bad eyesight but I can empty a 30 round mag into a 12 inch target at 100 yards.( If I want small groups or more distance I have a bolt gun for that) If I had to sell my guns the AK would be the last to go. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HisName

JD7.62 said:


> I was wondering how long until you posted in this thread!
> 
> Is that a Rhineland Arms stock set? I think Ive asked that before. Its nice.


 
no it is the original stock.
just didn't want a "sniper rifle" with a blond stock that stands out .

My M70AB2 Yugo Under folders had their woods burned a little in a tiger stripe aged finish .


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

I have owned several over the years, and one side folder Norinco is the one I wished I had not sold; but I was transfering to Alaska and needed a BIGGER gun! LOL

This is the toy that got me back into them, and now I want a rife to match it.


----------



## JD7.62

Hisname, great job on that, it looks great!

Sweet draco man, what kind of handguards are those?


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

The handguard is a Tapco I believe. I since changed the pistol grip to a Houge. I am a Houge fan, I put them on anything they make a grip or stock for;including my kids Ruger 10-22's when they were young.


----------



## HisName

one of my Krinks


----------



## JD7.62

Nice krink, any plans to SBR?

Funky mag too, I bet its one heavy pistol when loaded!


----------



## HisName

JD7.62 said:


> Nice krink, any plans to SBR?
> 
> Funky mag too, I bet its one heavy pistol when loaded!


SBR would be paperwork and money just for a stock .
No , that is why I went Pistol.

I really do not see a point in a stock because I have a Tactical sling on it now that when I push forward with the sling-shouldered it acts very much like a stock and improves the lead hosing this thing will spray. BTW my 5.45 / ak74 krink is more controllable. It is Bulgarian , the one pictured is a Yugo

The Mag is a European 55 rd


----------



## kanaka

I'm late to the party as usual.
MAK 90, Ironwood Designs black walnut furniture from the woodpile, AMD pistol grip, barrel was threaded so a slant brake went on. Original trigger group.
If any of ya'll are familiar with the range at Jays III, this will hit that round metal plate at 150yds all day long, offhand. It's a keeper.


----------



## JD7.62

Beautiful Mak!


----------



## GoneCoastal

Ive just got a bunch of torn up junk........:hammer:


----------

